# PID done... finally.



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

Finally got this one done. I had to buy a controller for it because the one that was given to me only had a 120 vac relay output. No 24vdc for the ssr. Oh well, the entire build cost me 50.00


----------



## normanaj (Jun 2, 2019)

Time to smoke!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

normanaj said:


> Time to smoke!



I built one already for my other smoker. They make a huge difference!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2019)

Are you going to put together a list of parts and how you put it together ???


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Are you going to put together a list of parts and how you put it together ???


I should have done that while I was building it. This build would cost closer to 100.00 for others probably. I had the rest of the stuff already from other projects. The hardest thing to do would be the cut outs for the controller, switch, and outlet.
I bought most of the stuff from e-bay:
1 PID controller, https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sell-PID-Controlling-Temperature-Controller-Relay-SSR-Output-Thermoregulator/163337310568?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

1 Enclosure. This took about 3 weeks to get it from China.https://www.ebay.com/itm/9-8-x-7-5-x-4-3-Blue-Metal-Enclosure-Project-Case-DIY-Junction-Box-ED/122198015010?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

1 K type thermocouple. https://www.ebay.com/itm/K-Type-Thermocouple-Exhaust-Probe-High-Temperature-Sensors-Threads-2M-EGT/372441421443?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

1 SSR and heat sink. https://www.ebay.com/itm/INKBIRD-40A-SSR-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40DA-3-32V-DC-to-24-380V-AC-Heat-Sink/163371362990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

1 switch, lighted. Came in a pack of 5. https://www.ebay.com/itm/INKBIRD-40A-SSR-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40DA-3-32V-DC-to-24-380V-AC-Heat-Sink/163371362990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649







Most controllers will have a wiring legend on the side. Which makes this project a snap. I just used the power in. With the switch breaking the hot leg, the thermocoupling, and the ssr output going to the SSR (solid state relay).  The switch is illuminated. So it required a neutral. Then the load side of the SSR to the outlet.







This will be the hardest cut out. I'm lucky because I'm an electrician with a variety of punches to make this easy.








This is a general diagram. Do not go by the terminal connections shown here. They are often different from one manufacturer to another. This also does not show a switch. Which isn't really needed.


----------



## sigmo (Jun 3, 2019)

I was wondering where you got the enclosure.  As surprising as it is, often the most expensive single part in any electronic project can be the enclosure.

Good use of the cord grips, too.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2019)

sigmo said:


> I was wondering where you got the enclosure.  As surprising as it is, often the most expensive single part in any electronic project can be the enclosure.
> 
> Good use of the cord grips, too.



True, When I'm doing a project at work it isn't surprising to spend 100.00's if not 1000.00's on enclosures. Especially if you are getting stainless steel ones. This enclosure for 19.00 isn't bad. Though putting it together was a real pain. Those tiny screws are not meant for my meat hooks. Now I'm ordering parts to build 2 more. Friends want to convert to PIDS as well.


----------



## sigmo (Jun 4, 2019)

When building something new that has to be in a respectable enclosure, those stainless Hoffman boxes and the like are amazingly expensive.  Even American-made project boxes can be a lot more expensive than people might imagine.

Often, when a gadget is being scrapped, the main thing that makes me want to salvage it is a nice old enclosure!

And I love getting a good deal on a new enclosure for a good price, but there usually are some drawbacks.

Now that you've figured out the tricks for that enclosure, things should be a bit easier.  Good for you for making more for your friends.

The mechanical design of an electronic device can be as time-consuming and challenging (at least for me) as the rest of the project.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 5, 2019)

Even after chasing sparks for 30 years I still enjoy my profession. Be it small like this controller. Or a complete assembly line that's taking place where I work at the moment.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you very much...  It should help folks that want to build their PID controller..


----------



## zwiller (Nov 9, 2021)

Might be giving this a go.  Many thanks 

 Steve H
 for putting this together!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Might be giving this a go.  Many thanks
> 
> Steve H
> for putting this together!



You're welcome. If my instructions aren't completely clear. Let me know if I can assist.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 9, 2021)

_I'm a few years late Steve but looks good _


----------

